# Intel Starts Shipping 'Haswell Refresh' Processors



## Cristian_25H (Apr 14, 2014)

Without any real fanfare Intel has now kicked off sales and shipments of processors part of 'Haswell Refresh' line. An official launch for the updated Haswell offering, complete with motherboards based on the 9 Series LGA1150 chipsets, is reportedly planned for next month but since the CPUs got the go-ahead you can expect them to reach stores shortly.

A total of 44 chips have been introduced by Intel, 27 of which are for desktops while the rest are for mobile devices. There's nothing really new about the CPUs as they are still based on the Haswell architecture (which debuted last year) but they do have slightly higher (100 MHz in most cases) frequencies than the models they aim to replace (speed bump at no added cost). 



 

 



On the desktop side the Haswell Refresh brings a new non-K king -the 3.6 GHz Core i7-4790, some lower-power variations of it (the 65 W TPD 4790S and the 45 W 4790T), plus no less than ten new Core i5s, and a bunch of low-end Pentium and Celeron models. The mobile segment got five new quad-core processors clocked between 2.1 GHz and 2.5 GHz, and various Core, Pentium and Celeron dual-cores. The entire release wave is detailed in the tables above.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Disparia (Apr 14, 2014)

Cool.

Intel hasn't added them to ARK yet; looking forward to getting at the finer details.


----------



## BorisDG (Apr 14, 2014)

Same processors like before, just little higher clock speed and they call that "Refresh". God, what a stupid b*stards just for some more cash...

Like Call of Duty and other market bul*shits, they decided just to release new processors every single year.


----------



## TheBrainyOne (Apr 14, 2014)

Which one is Devil Canyon?? i7 4790K?? i5 4690K??


----------



## Supercrit (Apr 14, 2014)

BorisDG said:


> Same processors like before, just little higher clock speed and they call that "Refresh". God, what a stupid b*stards just for some more cash...
> 
> Like Call of Duty and other market bul*shits, they decided just to release new processors every single year.



On the flip side, people with older i7s don't need to upgrade for another couple of years.


----------



## BorisDG (Apr 14, 2014)

TheBrainyOne said:


> Which one is Devil Canyon?? i7 4790K?? i5 4690K??


I think 4790 (not K) is Devil Canyon too.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't see any K unlocked processors listed.  Or is the i7 4790 without suffix the "K" variant?


----------



## Depth (Apr 14, 2014)

Supercrit said:


> On the flip side, people with older i7s don't need to upgrade for another couple of years.



Music to my ears


----------



## NC37 (Apr 14, 2014)

This is what happens when they have no real competitor. Unfortunately with a competitor like AMD, it could be awhile.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 15, 2014)

Still rocking my i7 920, but yeah when it comes to CPU's AMD were first choice... about 14 years ago.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Apr 15, 2014)

do any of these include the iris gpu, as it was rumored that intel would have socketed iris parts, or are they all hd 4600?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2014)

BorisDG said:


> I think 4790 (not K) is Devil Canyon too.




Devil's Canyon was listed as the unlocked chips only, having different TIM and different IHS metal. This design change will make a marked difference between normal Desktop versions of the chips and the "Unlocked" K-SKU chips and overclocked performance/reliability.



TheinsanegamerN said:


> do any of these include the iris gpu, as it was rumored that intel would have socketed iris parts, or are they all hd 4600?



These chips are 4th Gen Core refresh..IRIS Pro will be 5th Gen Core, 9-series chipsets, but not until 14nm is used for CPUs. These 14nm chips are "Broadwell" CPUs, BTW.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 15, 2014)

QUOTE="NC37, post: 3094031, member: 61225"]This is what happens when they have no real competitor. Unfortunately with a competitor like AMD, it could be awhile.[/QUOTE]
This is what happens when your brain shrinks and you lack originality.
Apllies to Op too bonus.
If bought for a 3 year old pc upgrade then great ,if last year's pc then hold up a while


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 15, 2014)

Depth said:


> Music to my ears


However, you have to consider that much older i7s have been aging. Clock-speed wise, your overclock is just shy of my stock speed on my 3820 (sans turbo), then the 3820 can do 4.5Ghz pretty easily. I wouldn't shake a stick at that kind of improvement, but for example the 4820k over the 3820, all it's got is an unlocked multiplier and eats less power, but generally speaking, it doesn't clock much better than the 3820 does with improvements being marginal.

With all of that said, I don't think *you* would be disappointed if you upgraded, but I probably would be if I did though... unless I really had a good use for a 6-core beast.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Apr 15, 2014)

Fluffmeister said:


> Still rocking my i7 920, but yeah when it comes to CPU's AMD were first choice... about 14 years ago.



Your math is terrible.


----------



## Eagleye (Apr 15, 2014)

NC37 said:


> This is what happens when they have no real competitor. Unfortunately with a competitor like AMD, it could be awhile.



I remember most enthusiasts used to say; "It will make no difference if AMD competes Bcoz Intel will have to compete with itself". What say you now?


----------



## birdie (Apr 15, 2014)

Could anyone tell me what's so refreshed about these CPUs aside from a very small bump in their clocks?

I'd simply call these CPUs "a slightly faster bunch of Haswell CPUs".

Don't know why journalists are obsessed with the word "refresh".


----------



## Pumper (Apr 15, 2014)

I just want to see 4790K OC reviews. Might replace my 4770K with one if the refresh can easily get to >4.8GHz on air as my 4770K is a crappy overclocker and can only get to 4.4GHz at 1.25v.


----------



## buggalugs (Apr 15, 2014)

birdie said:


> Could anyone tell me what's so refreshed about these CPUs aside from a very small bump in their clocks?
> 
> I'd simply call these CPUs "a slightly faster bunch of Haswell CPUs".
> 
> Don't know why journalists are obsessed with the word "refresh".




Well if they have better TIM AND IHS they should overclock heaps more and stay much cooler. If the 4790K can do 4.8-5Ghz as rumoured they should sell. Although, this is how haswell should have been in the first place.

 I'm tempted even though I have a 4770K , the only thing that stops me is Haswell-E and DDR4 which is coming soon.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 15, 2014)

TheGuruStud said:


> Your math is terrible.



So was your explanation.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 15, 2014)

What about silicon lottery ? All this refresh are better revision ?

I have a 4770k C0 revision and is not overclock friendly. Because i buy it 2 months after release and i know this will happen.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Apr 15, 2014)

buggalugs said:


> Well if they have better TIM AND IHS they should overclock heaps more and stay much cooler. If the 4790K can do 4.8-5Ghz as rumoured they should sell. Although, this is how haswell should have been in the first place.
> 
> I'm tempted even though I have a 4770K , the only thing that stops me is Haswell-E and DDR4 which is coming soon.


 
I would certainly hope Intel could get the 4790K to 5Ghz but I doubt it; only select chips will get that high.


----------



## sauria (Apr 16, 2014)

Does it have better TIM?


----------



## badtaylorx (Apr 16, 2014)

TheBrainyOne said:


> Which one is Devil Canyon?? i7 4790K?? i5 4690K??



None of these are DEVILS CANYON,

Those will be the next "mainstream" chips and WILL NOT fit a z87 board,

you're gonna need a z97 for it


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 16, 2014)

badtaylorx said:


> None of these are DEVILS CANYON,
> 
> Those will be the next "mainstream" chips and WILL NOT fit a z87 board,
> 
> you're gonna need a z97 for it



This is a Haswell refresh, not Intel's "tock" (aka. Broadwell). Z97 afaict will still be on the same socket and will be released when Broadwell comes out but I think you're going to have to start citing sources if you're going to make claims like that.


----------



## Octavean (Apr 16, 2014)

buggalugs said:


> I'm tempted even though I have a 4770K , the only thing that stops me is Haswell-E and DDR4 which is coming soon.



I'm starting to think Haswell-E will have a 6 Core entry level processor option. Something like:

Core i7 5960X - 8 cores / 16 threads ~$1000 USD

Core i7 5930K - 8 cores / 16 threads ~$550 USD

Core i7 5820 - 6 cores / 12 threads ~$300 USD

The Haswell-E processor nomenclature is a guess as well. Still, it would make sense that Intel would attempt to make the entry level Haswell-E processor less attractive with respect to the other two (mid and high-end).  So the entry level may be locked or rather partially locked comparatively speaking.

6 cores (real cores mind you) / 12 threads for ~$300 could be really interesting and attractive depending on your use case.

The problem there though is that new X99 / LGA2011-3 motherboards will likely be expensive or at least more expensive then mainstream LGA1150 boards to say nothing of DDR4 with respect to DDR3.


----------



## KevinCobley (Apr 16, 2014)

They are not "refreshes", newer products or anything that resembles the previous, they are the same old chips off the same old production process line, the programming of the chips have been altered to a slightly higher speed and they have bought better thermal paste, that's it.

A Dazzling total of 44 chips have been introduced by Intel, 27 of which are for desktops while the rest are for mobile devices.
Wow 27 desktop chips, a chip for every $10 price point- all made from an identical piece of silicon, this makes automotive branding and marketing look simple.

Wake up Intel stop scamming us and market these products with a bit of sanity, 6 chips- 2 high end i7, 2 midrange i5, 2 lowend i3, delete all the others. Why would anyone bother with the uber low end Pentiums and Celerons they aren't worth having in production, the uber low end is the atom end.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 16, 2014)

KevinCobley said:


> They are not "refreshes", newer products or anything that resembles the previous, they are the same old chips off the same old production process line, the programming of the chips have been altered to a slightly higher speed and they have bought better thermal paste, that's it.



I never said that wasn't the case but everyone has been dubbing it a "refresh" and that is exactly what it is considering it's the same hardware in the box. A refresh doesn't imply new hardware, it implies a new round of products which may or may not be different than its predecessor. For example, I would consider the 3970x a refresh of the 3960x and that would apply to these new products coming out.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Apr 16, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> This is a Haswell refresh, not Intel's "tock" (aka. Broadwell). Z97 afaict will still be on the same socket and will be released when Broadwell comes out but I think you're going to have to start citing sources if you're going to make claims like that.


 
I thought Broadwell was Tick and Skylake Tock?  Intel Tick/Tock is just confusing.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 17, 2014)

Hilux SSRG said:


> I thought Broadwell was Tick and Skylake Tock?  Intel Tick/Tock is just confusing.
> 
> View attachment 56102


Nope, you're right. I stand corrected, I got it backwards.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Tick-Tock


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Apr 17, 2014)

KevinCobley said:


> They are not "refreshes", newer products or anything that resembles the previous, they are the same old chips off the same old production process line, the programming of the chips have been altered to a slightly higher speed and they have bought better thermal paste, that's it.
> 
> A Dazzling total of 44 chips have been introduced by Intel, 27 of which are for desktops while the rest are for mobile devices.
> Wow 27 desktop chips, a chip for every $10 price point- all made from an identical piece of silicon, this makes automotive branding and marketing look simple.
> ...



You clearly have no idea how silicon binning works.


----------



## MikeMurphy (Apr 17, 2014)

Waiting for unlocked dual core Pentium


----------



## MikeMurphy (Apr 17, 2014)

pr0n Inspector said:


> You clearly have no idea how silicon binning works.



I doubt any Intel silicon performs worse than the highest end products available.  AMD on the other hand runs up hard against performance limits on their binning.


----------



## BorisDG (Apr 21, 2014)

Octavean said:


> I'm starting to think Haswell-E will have a 6 Core entry level processor option. Something like:
> 
> Core i7 5960X - 8 cores / 16 threads ~$1000 USD
> 
> ...


The only one 8 core Haswell-E is 5960X. 5930K will be 6 core again.


----------

